# A couple of photos from 30" storm in VT.



## dam

Here are a couple of photos from the storm on 3/7/11 in Vermont. 30" - 36" overnight.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Another few more inches and you are at our normal annual snowfall.


----------



## Beachernaut

Wow, that's a lot of snow. I think I'm happy with my couple inches and drifts.


----------



## grandview

Do you need a shorter chain on that plow?


----------



## mkwl

Lot of snow... the guy that normally does the driveway (about a mile long) fro my parents' house up there couldn't even get into the driveway (piles from the town plowing were 6' tall) with his F350/curtis plow... we had to get the farmer down the street to plow it with his 4020 JD tractor


----------



## STIHL GUY

that sure is a lot of snow


----------



## sargex595

I'm curious to see where your located in Vermont? I'm in New Yorrk on the New York / Vermont border near Rutland County and we got between 14"-18". The roads were the worse I've seen in years. Just as I was getting done plowing last night, the 4 wheel drive stopped working on my 2005 GMC 2500 HD. I got a kick out of your picture of the dog. I had to shovel a path for my Golden Retreiver to get out as I had 3 foot drifts by all my doors. Nice pictures. It sure was one of the biggest storms we've seen in a very long time. Hope my truck doesn't cost me a fortune to fix.

Curt.


----------



## advl66

my uncle had gotten 44 inches in holland vt


----------



## muzicmon101

It's a local! haha I'm in southern Vermont in Bennington County.


----------



## grnstripes

I messured 27 in the middle of the storm I think the total for us was about 32


----------



## schoolboy

We had 34 outside burlington


----------



## Plow_Goddess

Looks like a good workout for the dog


----------



## stargazer

I'm glad we had a miss. The satellite showed snow right near me, sometimes on three sides of me. I hate deep heavy wet spring snow, at that depth, I'm hoping for your sakes it wasn't too wet.

Super hard on equipment.

We had one like that in Feb '09

Measured in middle of road close up, after two days of settling










Measured in road wide view










Studded tire chains, boron studs










Plowed road


----------



## stargazer

Cutting snow deeper than the hood


----------



## ken643

Is that a stop sign on the left?


----------



## swtiih

nice pictures, the snow will be a distant memory very soon


----------



## grnstripes

yes that is a stop sign 
I didnt have time to take many pics trying to keep up with it


----------



## stargazer

ken643;1264486 said:


> Is that a stop sign on the left?


That's a stop sign, and those are "Magnum PI" gates if you ever saw that show. Electronic gates that I've finally convinced them to leave open during the winter. Try shoveling those gates out, they go down almost to the road bed, and are tall, and swing real wide. Hate them. I had time to photo because these were taken two days after the storm, still doing catch up but almost done.

Murder on the equipment, I fear and dread those storms.

Did you see my video from this year, of plowing 3 ft. at night? Drifting snow 4 ft plus deep. Had to hold camera with one hand.


----------



## dam

Great Photos Stargazer! I like the chains, where can I get a set? Mine are getting rough and I had to repair them 3 times in the last storm.


----------



## mercer_me

stargazer;1264447 said:


> I'm glad we had a miss. The satellite showed snow right near me, sometimes on three sides of me. I hate deep heavy wet spring snow, at that depth, I'm hoping for your sakes it wasn't too wet.
> 
> Super hard on equipment.
> 
> We had one like that in Feb '09
> 
> Measured in middle of road close up, after two days of settling


I remember that storm. I had my old 1989 Chevy 2500 3/4 ton with an 8' Fisher at the time. Between me an my uncle I couldn't coun't how many times we got stuck. I should have chained up. But, I didn't and I paid the price. Getting stuck sucks.


----------



## thomas206

Love the dog, closeups, and white fluffly snow ones!


----------



## stargazer

dam;1265225 said:


> Great Photos Stargazer! I like the chains, where can I get a set? Mine are getting rough and I had to repair them 3 times in the last storm.


I bought a bunch of them awhile back. Try a search. Try LaBonneville's in New Hampshire north of Mt. Washington. Last time I used them, however, they substituted lighter weight chains and charged for the good ones. Think you have to get them early, before the season begins, believe they make one order only.


----------



## dam

Thanks, I'll check them out


----------



## getsum

not trying to dig up old stuff but how do you like the tire chains? i found my self in 4x4 spinning alot last season


----------



## stargazer

getsum;1293983 said:


> not trying to dig up old stuff but how do you like the tire chains? i found my self in 4x4 spinning alot last season


Well, years ago I loved them, put them on and leave them. Now, with the hated liquid calcium that destroys our roads and equipment, I have to take them off due to bare pavement between sites.

Putting them on and off is wet and dirty and cold, and you are not making money. So only worth it for big jobs, or snow so big the town can't keep up.

Don't run chains on bare pavement, you need slop on the road to lubricate the chain links. The wear without lubricant will make you cut off links every few miles.


----------



## Powerstroke96

Was Just Curious where you got your studded tire chains at ?


----------



## stargazer

Powerstroke96;1347650 said:


> Was Just Curious where you got your studded tire chains at ?


LaBonville's in NH, north of Mt Washington. But the last time I bought a couple sets they substituted different chains that were too light, so I've not been back. Should have returned them but tossed them in the barn and left them.


----------



## ken643

How is it plowing with the chains on? I have never used them? Thought about keeping a set just in case, but I have read they won't won't fit on the Jeep Rubicon, there are clearance issues. Have to add wheel spacers or some I'm told


----------



## stargazer

ken643;1348324 said:


> How is it plowing with the chains on? I have never used them? Thought about keeping a set just in case, but I have read they won't won't fit on the Jeep Rubicon, there are clearance issues. Have to add wheel spacers or some I'm told


Chains are only for the worst conditions, usually on gravel. They also make it easier to break things.

I had a big wheel Toyota TRD. I tried putting chains on, but not enough clearance. So you might have that trouble with jeep.

Rubicons sure look great!


----------

